# La historia de como mi hermano se ha arruinado montando un 100 montaditos



## vivelavidapocoapoco (24 Dic 2013)

No iba a contarlo , pero muchas veces viene bien deshaogarse un poco y contarselo a estraños...
Siempre que sale un post en algún foro de cómo invertir dinero , todo el mundo dice : Monta un 100 montaditos , un Burguer King o un McDonalds...

No pongo en duda que las 3 franquicias son rentables , y mucha gente ha ganado mucho dinero ... pero las ultimas promociones que está haciendo restalia y la bajada de la calidad de los montaditos está haciendo que mi hermano ya me haya tenido que pedir dinero:

1º Baja la calidad de los montaditos . Debido a la crisis , la materia prima aumenta y , o subes precio , o bajas calidad . Se mantuvieron los precios pero la calidad bajó.Y ESO LA GENTE LO NOTÓ.

2º El dia de los 50 centimos el montadito (Lunes)... pff eso ha sido una ruina bestial .
Restalia se lleva el 7 % de las ventas brutas (no de los beneficios)... y mi hermano cada lunes salía con pérdidas .. hasta que creo que ha decidido no abrir los lunes (creo que le dejan hacerlo)


----------



## Trecet (24 Dic 2013)

Llevas toda la razón, no he visto nunca jamás una franquicia más sobrevalorada. Una franquicia consolidada es BK o McD que están a prueba de balas.


----------



## jotace (24 Dic 2013)

Nunca me han gustado las franquicias. Y menos las de comida. Si tan rentables son, que las monten ellos. Pero claro ellos van de intermediarios abusadores que ponen el cazo y punto. Y encima los clientes encantados con la mierda que sirven.


----------



## DRAGONBLADE (24 Dic 2013)

Lizarran esta a tope en Tortosa...


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (24 Dic 2013)

DRAGONBLADE dijo:


> Lizarran esta a tope en Tortosa...



No se Lizarran , pero mi hermano los Lunes petaba el local , no daban abasto ... y perdian dinero.


----------



## César Borgia (24 Dic 2013)

En general el que se enriquece en el negocio de las franquicias es el franquiciador , los fanquiciados malviven o entran en perdidas, pocos hacen dinero con esta modalidad y suelen ser los que tienen muchas tiendas franquiciadas.

Valga la redundancia


----------



## John Oxenham (24 Dic 2013)

Con esa cerveza aguada y esos pinchos de tan poca calidad no me extraña.

Lo siento por tu hermano.


----------



## reydmus (24 Dic 2013)

¿Que le impedia a tu hermano abrir un bar de montaditos con otro nombre y sin tener que pagar un pastizal por el nombrecito?


----------



## kdkilo (24 Dic 2013)

7% del BRUTO LOL incluyendo IVA y todo no? jajajaja eso es como un 70 u 80% del beneficio panda de ladrones


----------



## Z4LMAN (24 Dic 2013)

Solucion:

de 100 montaditos a 100 tapitas


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (24 Dic 2013)

reydmus dijo:


> ¿Que le impedia a tu hermano abrir un bar de montaditos con otro nombre y sin tener que pagar un pastizal por el nombrecito?



Sea por lo que sea , lo hizo así.

Lo que quiero que la gente no cometa el mismo error . Que no por ver un sitio petao es que gane dinero . Hay que ver los balances bien...

---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 12:25 ----------




vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> Sea por lo que sea , lo hizo así.
> 
> Lo que quiero que la gente no cometa el mismo error . Que no por ver un sitio petao es que gane dinero . Hay que ver los balances bien...



Y ojo ! Que se de otros que se estan forrando , incluso estando en algunos centros comerciales (donde aparte del % a Restalia , también hay que pagarle un % a ellos , vease C.I)


----------



## el_ferretero (24 Dic 2013)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> Sea por lo que sea , lo hizo así.
> 
> Lo que quiero que la gente no cometa el mismo error . Que no por ver un sitio petao es que gane dinero . Hay que ver los balances bien...
> 
> ...



Entonces algo no cuadra...
si unos ganan y otros no, es por otros motivos, no por la franquicia en sí..

precio local..
paso de gente..
servicio..
etc...


saludos


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (24 Dic 2013)

el_ferretero dijo:


> Entonces algo no cuadra...
> si unos ganan y otros no, es por otros motivos, no por la franquicia en sí..
> 
> precio local..
> ...





Si el A antes ganaba 15 y ahora gana 5 , sigue ganando
Si el B antes ganaba 6 y ahora 2 , va perdiendo porque los costes no son asumibles

Los tiempos cambian


----------



## energia01 (24 Dic 2013)

Trecet dijo:


> Llevas toda la razón, no he visto nunca jamás una franquicia más sobrevalorada. Una franquicia consolidada es BK o McD que están a prueba de balas.



Diría que MC le saca una cabeza al burguer King. No se como se las arreglan pero saben donde pillar al consumidor, ofertas, regalos, vales.....casi es de los únicos sitios que pillo para comer cuando estoy fuera.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (24 Dic 2013)

reydmus dijo:


> ¿Que le impedia a tu hermano abrir un bar de montaditos con otro nombre y sin tener que pagar un pastizal por el nombrecito?



En mi zona había un carrefour express que tenía bastante clientela. Para ganar más el dueño decidió transformarlo a Coviran y la gente dejo de ir con lo que tuvo que cerrar. Por lo que sea, ves una sureña o un montados y entras. Ves un bar que no conoces con la misma mierda y no se te ocurre entrar. 
A parte está los precios que consiguen para la cerveza o materias primas por franquicia son mucho mejores. 
Por lo general un bar de tapas fracasa un 80% de las veces. Un montados el 30%. Incluso conozco macdonalls que han fracasado.


----------



## reydmus (24 Dic 2013)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> En mi zona había un carrefour express que tenía bastante clientela. Para ganar más el dueño decidió transformarlo a Coviran y la gente dejo de ir con lo que tuvo que cerrar. Por lo que sea, ves una sureña o un montados y entras. Ves un bar que no conoces con la misma mierda y no se te ocurre entrar.
> A parte está los precios que consiguen para la cerveza o materias primas por franquicia son mucho mejores.
> Por lo general un bar de tapas fracasa un 80% de las veces. Un montados el 30%. Incluso conozco macdonalls que han fracasado.



Tu da buena calidad (lo mas importante) a buen precio (lo segundo mas importante pero detras de la calidad) y no te faltaran clientes. El nombre que le pongas es lo de menos.

Los que dejaran de ir son los criajos aborregados que no llevan ni 5€ en la cartera asi que ningun problema.


----------



## MisterWhite (24 Dic 2013)

reydmus dijo:


> Tu da buena calidad (lo mas importante) a buen precio (lo segundo mas importante pero detras de la calidad) y no te faltaran clientes. El nombre que le pongas es lo de menos.
> 
> Los que dejaran de ir son los criajos aborregados que no llevan ni 5€ en la cartera asi que ningun problema.



No tienes ni puta idea. Estas diciendo todo lo contrario a lo que hay que hacer.

- La eleccion de un local es crucial. Hay que estudiarlo con detenimiento y elegir el local adecuado y en el sitio adecuado. Un mismo negocio puede triunfar si lo montas 2 calles mas arriba, o fracasar si lo montas 2 calles mas abajo.

- El nombre, la imagen y la marca de algo, lo es TODO. Si vas al 100 montaditos, es una marca que ya conoces, con un producto que conoces (que tenia antes muy buena calidad y precio), entras a un sitio con imagen, bien decorado, y te ves a chavales jovenes de uniforme trabajando. 

Si el bar andrajoso del barrio se cambia el nombre a "bocatas pepe", y alli esta pepe, gordo cincuenton mostachudo, con cara de mala ostia porque no gana un duro, con los mismos 4 abuelos en la barra echandose el sol y sombra... ya puede dar de comer oro y gratis, que no van a entrar ni las ratas. 

Para que un local triunfe tiene que tener una presencia que te invite a entrar, y un nombre con gancho es vital. Son cosas basicas de marketing, que quienes no las conoce, se mete la ostia.

- Por lo demas, lo mas importante es el PRECIO. De todas. Ya puedes estar dando gloria de comer, que si no la puedes pagar, no entrara nadie. Lo primero que sea barato o asequible (segun a que publico te orientes) y desupes que con ese precio, lo que comas tenga calidad.


----------



## Cold (24 Dic 2013)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> No iba a contarlo , pero muchas veces viene bien deshaogarse un poco y contarselo a estraños...
> Siempre que sale un post en algún foro de cómo invertir dinero , todo el mundo dice : Monta un 100 montaditos , un Burguer King o un McDonalds...
> 
> No pongo en duda que las 3 franquicias son rentables , y mucha gente ha ganado mucho dinero ... pero las ultimas promociones que está haciendo restalia y la bajada de la calidad de los montaditos está haciendo que mi hermano ya me haya tenido que pedir dinero:
> ...



Lo lamento por tu hermano, pero las franquicias si tienen algo bueno es que puedes ver de antemano que atrae a los clientes de ellas y que no, cuanto duran y donde suelen ser más rentables. (no hace falta tener una para charlar con uno que fracaso o que la tiene)

Como te han comentado el negocio principal de los que crean franquicias es vender franquicias a otros y crearse un "nombre".

Gente con McDonald's en perdidas también los hay, a pesar de los requisitos y la supuesta formación.

El negocio "fácil" ahora esta en vender a los que venden, que es mucho más sencillo y rentable en los tiempos que corren que intentar analizar a los consumidores, zona geográfica, tendencias, estadísticas, nichos, publico objetivo y demás...

Si se tiene claro que hay que modificar, desechar las formulas magicas, reeducar los puntos de vista o reconstruir cada x tiempo lo aprendido. Resumiendo: ser flexible y adaptarse a los cambios, según sople el viento.

Tal vez tenga una oportunidad.

Total, una vez que caen en la tela de araña y se interesan solo hay que convencer una sola persona o como mucho a las personas en los que el deposite su confianza llámese hermano, abogado, mujer, asesor...

Pero míralo por el lado bueno, ahora ya tiene tablas y se puede hacer consultor para que otros no caigan en sus errores.

Consultor de futuros franquiciados, replicar lo que hicieron con el, una web de suscripción para desenmascarar y dar trucos sobre las trampas de las franquicias o una pagina de aterrizaje con libro electrónico que te vendan los afiliados para ayudar a otros por poco dinero a que no pierdan mucho, todo vale y en este caso la formación: ¿A sido cara o no?

Eso solo lo podrá decir tu hermano cuando pase tiempo y dependiendo de lo que haga con lo que ya sabe de primera mano.


----------



## jvega (24 Dic 2013)

yo lo llamaria, Los 10 montaditos con 10 tapas diferentes es sufisiente por que el cliente esinteligente


----------



## Bubble Boy (24 Dic 2013)

Acabas de joder la tarde al 80% de los emprendedores wannabe apañoles.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 Dic 2013)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> No iba a contarlo , pero muchas veces viene bien deshaogarse un poco y contarselo a estraños...
> Siempre que sale un post en algún foro de cómo invertir dinero , todo el mundo dice : Monta un 100 montaditos , un Burguer King o un McDonalds...
> 
> No pongo en duda que las 3 franquicias son rentables , y mucha gente ha ganado mucho dinero ... pero las ultimas promociones que está haciendo restalia y la bajada de la calidad de los montaditos está haciendo que mi hermano ya me haya tenido que pedir dinero:
> ...





Las franquicias están pensadas para hacer negocio exprimiendo al franquiciado. Por otra parte, si de verdad tienes espíritu emprendedor no le veo sentido alguno a pagar un pastón a unos tipos que te ponen un luminoso , te decoran el local y te dicen que puedes hacer y qué no en tu negocio.


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## favelados (24 Dic 2013)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Las franquicias están pensadas para hacer negocio exprimiendo al franquiciado. Por otra parte, si de verdad tienes espíritu emprendedor no le veo sentido alguno a pagar un pastón a unos tipos que te ponen un luminoso , te decoran el local y te dicen que puedes hacer y qué no en tu negocio.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk



Sí, ya sabemos que son casi siempre un negocio para el franquiciador pero en este caso además es que no puedo entender qué coño aportan, que se trata de un simple bar de tapas joder!


----------



## El Peseta (24 Dic 2013)

reydmus dijo:


> ¿Que le impedia a tu hermano abrir un bar de montaditos con otro nombre y sin tener que pagar un pastizal por el nombrecito?



200 montadititos


----------



## Señor Conservador (24 Dic 2013)

Conozco a un hombre que monto un 100 montaditos.
Como jefe hace 14h diarias, ojeras del copon, fuma mas que 3 personas juntas. Su inversion ha sido de 2 Kilos de euros, me comenta que va tirando pero hizo un doble o nada con su patrimonio. Me pregunto yo, con 2 kilos mas le valdria retirarse.


----------



## Enterao (24 Dic 2013)

100 pringaditos ...no he estao en mi puta vida en uno de estos ..ni pienso...


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (25 Dic 2013)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> No iba a contarlo , pero muchas veces viene bien deshaogarse un poco y contarselo a estraños...
> Siempre que sale un post en algún foro de cómo invertir dinero , todo el mundo dice : Monta un 100 montaditos , un Burguer King o un McDonalds...
> 
> No pongo en duda que las 3 franquicias son rentables , y mucha gente ha ganado mucho dinero ... pero las ultimas promociones que está haciendo restalia y la bajada de la calidad de los montaditos está haciendo que mi hermano ya me haya tenido que pedir dinero:
> ...



Que pase del 100 montaditos, cambie el nombre y lo llame 110 tapas (aqui damos el 110%).

Y si desligue de esa chusma.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (25 Dic 2013)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Las franquicias están pensadas para hacer negocio exprimiendo al franquiciado. Por otra parte, si de verdad tienes espíritu emprendedor no le veo sentido alguno a pagar un pastón a unos tipos que te ponen un luminoso , te decoran el local y te dicen que puedes hacer y qué no en tu negocio.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk



Eso se llama El Know-How (del inglés saber-cómo) o Conocimiento Fundamental es una forma de transferencia de tecnología. Es una expresión anglosajona utilizada en los últimos tiempos en el comercio internacional para denominar los conocimientos preexistentes no siempre académicos, que incluyen: técnicas, información secreta, teorías e incluso datos privados (como clientes o proveedores).
Un uso muy difundido del término suele utilizarse en la venta de franquicias, ya que lo que se vende es el "saber como". Las franquicias generalmente son vendidas por países o empresas "avanzadas" que "ya lo han hecho", casi siempre en el campo de los negocios, el saber como hacerlo a personas que saben poco del tema se convierte en un patrimonio de muchos años de madurez y una ventaja comparativa muy valiosa frente a la competencia.


----------



## Enterao (25 Dic 2013)

hombre se supone que al estar en franquicia las compras las harian en grandes cantidades para los franquiciados y les saldria mas rentable que a uno solo.

la publicidad tambien la pagarian a medias , etc..etc..

otra cosa es que los hayan engañao y les cobren sin tener mas ventaja que poner 100 montaditos en el rotulo..


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (25 Dic 2013)

Achumfer dijo:


> Conozco a un hombre que monto un 100 montaditos.
> Como jefe hace 14h diarias, ojeras del copon, fuma mas que 3 personas juntas. Su inversion ha sido de 2 Kilos de euros, me comenta que va tirando pero hizo un doble o nada con su patrimonio. Me pregunto yo, con 2 kilos mas le valdria retirarse.



¿2 Millones de euros en un 100 montaditos? ::

Me imagino que tendrá el local en propiedad y en una zona premium.


----------



## Trecet (25 Dic 2013)

Es la típica franquicia ideal para el "know how" del españolito medio. Le viene como un guante al "i+d hispanistaníe" que consiste basicamente en montar un bar con la parienta en "eselocaldelaesquinaquemeloponenbarato"...

No entiendo como se puede montar una franquicia de hostelería, un sector en el que lo que prima es precisamente la especialización y la diferenciación.

---------- Post added 25-dic-2013 at 09:30 ----------

Si sirve de algo yo conozco a un colega en el entorno BK y efectivamente la cosa no es tan boyante como la pintan...


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (25 Dic 2013)

burbujaja el tartaja dijo:


> Eso se llama El Know-How (del inglés saber-cómo) o Conocimiento Fundamental es una forma de transferencia de tecnología. Es una expresión anglosajona utilizada en los últimos tiempos en el comercio internacional para denominar los conocimientos preexistentes no siempre académicos, que incluyen: técnicas, información secreta, teorías e incluso datos privados (como clientes o proveedores).
> Un uso muy difundido del término suele utilizarse en la venta de franquicias, ya que lo que se vende es el "saber como". Las franquicias generalmente son vendidas por países o empresas "avanzadas" que "ya lo han hecho", casi siempre en el campo de los negocios, el saber como hacerlo a personas que saben poco del tema se convierte en un patrimonio de muchos años de madurez y una ventaja comparativa muy valiosa frente a la competencia.




"Know-How"... Ya, ya, por eso el porcentaje de fracaso en franquiciados es más alto que la tasa de alcohol en sangre de Ortega Cano... :XX:


----------



## locodelacolina (25 Dic 2013)

El cien montaditos es una puta mierda. La calidad es malisima, los precios altos, y el ambiente es desagradable no estas comodo comiendo alli. Ademas todos los que atienden son sudakas que no tienen ni puta idea de servir.


----------



## chusto (25 Dic 2013)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Si el bar andrajoso del barrio se cambia el nombre a "bocatas pepe", y alli esta pepe, gordo cincuenton mostachudo, con cara de mala ostia porque no gana un duro, con los mismos 4 abuelos en la barra echandose el sol y sombra... ya puede dar de comer oro y gratis, que no van a entrar ni las ratas.
> 
> Para que un local triunfe tiene que tener una presencia que te invite a entrar, y un nombre con gancho es vital. Son cosas basicas de marketing, que quienes no las conoce, se mete la ostia.



Yo cuando voy a otra ciudad, esos bares de toda la vida me arrastran como un agujero negros. Muchos de ellos que no han cambiado la decoracion ni nada en mas de 20 años, entrar en ellos es como viajar en el tiempo.
El año pasado estuve en uno de Soria que la decoracion el mobiliario era como retrofuturista de los 70 que me dejo maravillado.

En mi ciudad hay varios bares que no son franquicia y que tiene reconocimiento por si mismos.O por alguna tapa, o bocadillo, o por la variedad, o por la cantidad.... Y estan de clientes siempre hasta arriba. 

En mi ciudad habia un McDonalds en el centro y lo cerraron. Tal vez tengamos una mayor cultura de bares que en otras zonas.


----------



## reydmus (25 Dic 2013)

MisterWhite dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea. Estas diciendo todo lo contrario a lo que hay que hacer.
> 
> - La eleccion de un local es crucial. Hay que estudiarlo con detenimiento y elegir el local adecuado y en el sitio adecuado. Un mismo negocio puede triunfar si lo montas 2 calles mas arriba, o fracasar si lo montas 2 calles mas abajo.
> 
> ...



¿Donde he dicho yo que la localizacion no sea importante? ¿Donde he dicho yo que la limpieza no sea importante?

Por lo demas, al cliente se le conquista por el estomago. Tiene que sentir la necesidad vital de volver a ese restaurante en concreto y no a cualquier otro porque lo que dan en ese restaurante es muchisimo mejor que lo que dan en cualquier otro y que jamas podras hacer en tu casa.

Si logras esto, el precio es secundario.

Dicho esto, para ti la perra gorda. :rolleye:


----------



## pir (25 Dic 2013)

chusto dijo:


> Yo cuando voy a otra ciudad, esos bares de toda la vida me arrastran como un agujero negros. Muchos de ellos que no han cambiado la decoracion ni nada en mas de 20 años, entrar en ellos es como viajar en el tiempo.
> El año pasado estuve en uno de Soria que la decoracion el mobiliario era como retrofuturista de los 70 que me dejo maravillado.
> 
> En mi ciudad hay varios bares que no son franquicia y que tiene reconocimiento por si mismos.O por alguna tapa, o bocadillo, o por la variedad, o por la cantidad.... Y estan de clientes siempre hasta arriba.
> ...



¿Zaragoza? pagaban de alquiler 12.000 € mensuales


----------



## Z4LMAN (25 Dic 2013)

pir dijo:


> ¿Zaragoza? pagaban de alquiler 12.000 € mensuales





Hay que ser Español y Gilipollas para cobrar ese alquiler....

Y hay que ser Español y Gilipollas para pagar ese alquiler...


----------



## vaca (25 Dic 2013)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> No se Lizarran , pero mi hermano los Lunes petaba el local , no daban abasto ... y perdian dinero.



Sera que es un manirroto.


----------



## pir (25 Dic 2013)

vaca dijo:


> Sera que es un manirroto.



En los negocios la cosa es sencilla, ingresos menos gastos. Hay veces que llevar mucho jaleo no compensa para el dinero que queda, sobre todo si se va ajustadísimo de precios/costes.

Si tan apurado va de costes/precio final cliente, al hermano le puede generar el bar el mismo sueldo con varios empleados que el de una peluquera ella sola en barrio de curritos.

Estas historias de mucha faena, grandes costes, nulos beneficios, etc, lo que generan es lo que ha dicho el forero..., ruina.


----------



## pepinox (25 Dic 2013)

Jamás he estado en un 100 montaditos, no sé ni cómo son sus rótulos. Ando por la calle y son invisibles para mí, como la publicidad de los carteles...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Dic 2013)

burbujaja el tartaja dijo:


> Eso se llama El Know-How (del inglés saber-cómo) o Conocimiento Fundamental es una forma de transferencia de tecnología. Es una expresión anglosajona utilizada en los últimos tiempos en el comercio internacional para denominar los conocimientos preexistentes no siempre académicos, que incluyen: técnicas, información secreta, teorías e incluso datos privados (como clientes o proveedores).
> Un uso muy difundido del término suele utilizarse en la venta de franquicias, ya que lo que se vende es el "saber como". Las franquicias generalmente son vendidas por países o empresas "avanzadas" que "ya lo han hecho", casi siempre en el campo de los negocios, el saber como hacerlo a personas que saben poco del tema se convierte en un patrimonio de muchos años de madurez y una ventaja comparativa muy valiosa frente a la competencia.



Perdone pero eso no lo veo por ningún lado, lo que veo es una transferencia de riesgo al franquiciado.


----------



## vodkista (25 Dic 2013)

No me extraña que se haya arruinado. Puede que esté petado de gente pero la mayoría son jóvenes que no podrían permitirse ir a otro lado y allí echan la tarde con las jarras de cerveza a 1€


----------



## MTJohnny (25 Dic 2013)

Mi duda..... Dice usted que a su hermano, el franquiciador le cobra el 7% de sus ingresos brutos. Pues bién, mi pregunta es: ¿como cojones sabe el Franquiciador cuanto ha facturado su hermano? ¿No hay posibilidad de engañarle, declarar que ha facturado 10 cuando realmente ha facturado 100?

Pregunto.


----------



## wililon (26 Dic 2013)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Mi duda..... Dice usted que a su hermano, el franquiciador le cobra el 7% de sus ingresos brutos. Pues bién, mi pregunta es: ¿como cojones sabe el Franquiciador cuanto ha facturado su hermano? ¿No hay posibilidad de engañarle, declarar que ha facturado 10 cuando realmente ha facturado 100?
> 
> Pregunto.



Si le dices que has vendido 10 te reponen 10. Ellos te proveen o controlan a tu proveedor. Conseguir mahou al precio que ellos + 7% que les pagas debe ser chungo. Siempre he oído que parte de su éxito es el precio que tienen de esta cerveza.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (26 Dic 2013)

Yo conozco a dos señores que están arruinados con los montaditos pero parte de la culpa es la gestión.

Contratan inmigrantes que atienden mal. Local sucio y descuidado por que los que limpian son malos profesionales.

Después está el tema de que pagan mucho alquiler, las leyes municipales los acosan...etc


----------



## Hannibal (26 Dic 2013)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> En mi zona había un carrefour express que tenía bastante clientela. Para ganar más el dueño decidió transformarlo a Coviran y la gente dejo de ir con lo que tuvo que cerrar. Por lo que sea, ves una sureña o un montados y entras. Ves un bar que no conoces con la misma mierda y no se te ocurre entrar.
> A parte está los precios que consiguen para la cerveza o materias primas por franquicia son mucho mejores.
> Por lo general un bar de tapas fracasa un 80% de las veces. Un montados el 30%. Incluso conozco macdonalls que han fracasado.



Yo conozco franquicias de cañas y tapas que tras acabar su contrato le cambiaron el nombre dejando una estética y una carta prácticamente idéntica y ahí llevan ya un par de años. Puede que entre algo menos de gente, pero también con la crisis es dificil saber si con el original habrían seguido entrando el mismo número de clientes o no, y por supuesto no sabemos si ahora tienen incluso más margen de beneficios al no pagar una cantidad fija, un % de beneficios, royalties, etc. Mucho más barato debe salir el género mediante franquicia para compensar todo esto.

por cierto, cuando yo voy al original es porque tengo algún cupón descuento, así que conmigo no ganan mucho y me imagino que salvo los guiris, con el resto de clietnes tampoco

---------- Post added 26-dic-2013 at 12:16 ----------




Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> no le veo sentido alguno a pagar un pastón a unos tipos que te ponen un luminoso , te decoran el local y te dicen que puedes hacer y qué no en tu negocio.



Es muy sencillo, se llama imagen corporativa y aporta algo intangible que es básico en cualuiqer negocio: confianza al consumidor. Por lo mismo que han dicho, tu vas a un centro comercial, donde tienes casi todas las opciones a unos pocos pasos, y por lo general se llenarán antes las franquicias que los restaurantes desconocidos. 

Primero porque en una franquicia hay otro factor que aquí no se ha hablado, que es que el consumidor ya sabe qué comida hay y cuánto cuesta. Cuando vamos a un sitio nuevo, siempre tendemos a pensar que puede haber costes ocultos o que nos meterán un palo en la bebida o en el postre. Incluso así, en el vips, fosters o ribs la bebida es cara, pero como ya sabes cuánto cuesta entras dispuesto a asumirlo.

Volviendo al tema de imagen, el propio dueño de Llaollao dijo que seguramente, aunque no se lo propuso, una de las claves de su éxito era que ya la primera tienda daba imagen de ser una cadena o franquicia y daba confianza a los consumidores. Y en parte es cierto, yo recuerdo verlo por primera vez en Elche - antes de que lo viera en Madrid - y nos sentamos a probarlo no recuerdo ni por qué. Lo que sí recuerdo es que enfrente le habían puesto una copia idéntica y estaba vacio.. y eso que no tenía la fama de ahora.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2013 at 12:19 ----------




pir dijo:


> ¿Zaragoza? pagaban de alquiler 12.000 € mensuales



Lo importante es dónde está y si sacas para pagarlo. Un sitio de toda la vida de perritos y gofres, al lado mismo de la puerta del sol, pagaba 6000 euros, perdón, 1 millón de pesetas, porque hablo de los 90, por un local donde la parte "visible" apenas tendría 20m2. Había el espacio de entrar, pedir en la barra y salir a comer fuera. Y lo cerraron no porque fuera mal,sino porque abrieron un Ben&Jerrys que pagaba más ::

Que por cierto, hace pocos dias lo ví cerrado, desconozco el motivo


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (26 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo importante es dónde está y si sacas para pagarlo. *Un sitio de toda la vida de perritos y gofres*, al lado mismo de la puerta del sol, pagaba 6000 euros, perdón, 1 millón de pesetas, porque hablo de los 90, por un local donde la parte "visible" apenas tendría 20m2. Había el espacio de entrar, pedir en la barra y salir a comer fuera. Y lo cerraron no porque fuera mal,sino porque abrieron un Ben&Jerrys que pagaba más ::
> 
> Que por cierto, hace pocos dias lo ví cerrado, desconozco el motivo



Cada vez que íbamos al centro a dar un paseo no falataba un gofre de chocolate y nata. Ese sitio llevaba eones en Madrid.

El que no ha cerrado, o eso creo ya que hace tiempo que no paso por ahí, es el de la esquina que también tiene perritos y gofres.


----------



## alcorconita (26 Dic 2013)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Yo conozco a dos señores que están arruinados con los montaditos pero parte de la culpa es la gestión.
> 
> Contratan inmigrantes que atienden mal. Local sucio y descuidado por que los que limpian son malos profesionales.
> 
> Después está el tema de que pagan mucho alquiler, *las leyes municipales los acosan*...etc



No seré yo el que defienda a esa cadena, pero una de las ventajas que pudiera tener es que los locales no necesitan salida de humos.


----------



## Z4LMAN (26 Dic 2013)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Yo conozco a dos señores que están arruinados con los montaditos pero parte de la culpa es la gestión.
> 
> Contratan inmigrantes que atienden mal. Local sucio y descuidado por que los que limpian son malos profesionales.
> 
> Después está el tema de que pagan mucho alquiler, las leyes municipales los acosan...etc



Pues de mi parte les dices que se "jodan"......y de paso les recuerdas que el ojo del amo es el que engorda al ganado.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Dic 2013)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Cada vez que íbamos al centro a dar un paseo no falataba un gofre de chocolate y nata. Ese sitio llevaba eones en Madrid.
> 
> El que no ha cerrado, o eso creo ya que hace tiempo que no paso por ahí, es el de la esquina que también tiene perritos y gofres.



Del segundo no especificas su ubicación, pero si te refieres a uno que había de palomitas, perritos y gofres que había en una esquina enfrente de donde está ahora Doña Manolita, precisamente hará un mes que cerró :: otro sitio mítico. En su lugar han puesto un puesto de bocatas de jamón serrano, de la misma cadena que hay en Montera muy cerca de la Puerta del sol también. ¿Viandas de Salamanca puede ser el nombre? Están abiriendo como churros.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (26 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Del segundo no especificas su ubicación, pero si te refieres a uno que había de palomitas, perritos y gofres que había en una esquina enfrente de donde está ahora Doña Manolita, precisamente hará un mes que cerró :: otro sitio mítico. En su lugar han puesto un puesto de bocatas de jamón serrano, de la misma cadena que hay en Montera muy cerca de la Puerta del sol también. ¿Viandas de Salamanca puede ser el nombre? Están abiriendo como churros.



He mirado en el google street view y se llamaba "Bravo´s perrito calientes". 

Está enfrente de la venta de entradas de la Fnac y tiene el negocio entre la calle del Carmen y el pasadizo a Preciados.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (26 Dic 2013)

alcorconita dijo:


> No seré yo el que defienda a esa cadena, pero una de las ventajas que pudiera tener es que los locales no necesitan salida de humos.



Es el tema de las terrazas, que no le daban permiso a uno de ellos por motivos desconocidos (yo creo que en la plaza donde está montado el negocio hay locales de familiares del ayuntamiento).

Les multaron 3 veces y en una de ellas requisaron toda la terraza los servicios del ayuntamiento.

Multa de 3000, 6000, 6000 euros.

2 años ha estado sin terraza desde que abrió. Ha sobrevivido hasta ahora pero ahora los gastos fijos y la reducción de márgenes se lo están comiendo.





PistolasJoe dijo:


> Pues de mi parte les dices que se "jodan"......y de paso les recuerdas que el ojo del amo es el que engorda al ganado.



No seas rencoroso hombre..


----------



## Hannibal (27 Dic 2013)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> He mirado en el google street view y se llamaba "Bravo´s perrito calientes".
> 
> Está enfrente de la venta de entradas de la Fnac y tiene el negocio entre la calle del Carmen y el pasadizo a Preciados.



Sip, ese es el que digo. Ya te digo, ahora sólo puedes comer bocatas de jamones alli ::


----------



## Netón (27 Dic 2013)

Hasta donde yo entiendo de negocios, que no es más que nadie pero sí menos que muchos he observado lo siguiente:
Talleres de coches que trabajaban para una marca han dejado a la marca para siempre y se han puesto por su cuenta. Algunos talleres conservan (por lo que sea) algunos colores de la antigua marca para la que trabajaban, pero trabajan por libre.

Para el ejemplo del precio de la cerveza os diré que seguramente haya un convenio con Mahou para que no venda a nadie que no sea 100 montaditos por debajo de cierto precio, pero también os diré que antes esos talleres de coches creían que la marca además de asegurarles trabajo les aseguraba beneficios, y eso no es así. Hay que reinventarse. Hoy día los talleres que ganan dinero son los que trabajan con agencias de seguros, y no los que trabajan para marcas de coches. Puedo decir que ni siquiera los multimarca ganan pasta. 

Franquicias == Trabajo asegurado, beneficios no.


----------



## cortoplacista (27 Dic 2013)

A una franquicia se acerca uno para conocer un negocio no para hacer negocio a menos que quieras estar sometido a los vaivenes del mercado con la correa de la marca sin más autonomía que comerte tus márgenes. Uno va, aprende y si le ve color emprende de verdad. Aprendizaje-sostenible nenes, lo demás es hacer el primo.


----------



## Mediterrand (28 Dic 2013)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> No iba a contarlo , pero muchas veces viene bien deshaogarse un poco y contarselo a estraños...
> Siempre que sale un post en algún foro de cómo invertir dinero , todo el mundo dice : Monta un 100 montaditos , un Burguer King o un McDonalds...
> 
> No pongo en duda que las 3 franquicias son rentables , y mucha gente ha ganado mucho dinero ... pero las ultimas promociones que está haciendo restalia y la bajada de la calidad de los montaditos está haciendo que mi hermano ya me haya tenido que pedir dinero:
> ...



Tenía experiencia tu hermano en hostelería? ¿Trabaja tu hermano directamente en el local?
Sigo pensando que la hostelería es de los pocos negocios que siguen siendo rentables. Pero en mi opinión la hostelería ha de llevarse en primera persona. Eso de ser empresario palillero en un despacho mientras los panchis llevan el negocio sólo conduce a la ruina.
En caso de ser la historia cierta (cosa que dudo por eso de la bajada de calidad y tal...) tu hermano se está pagando un Master en hostelería y la experiencia que atesore en estos años le ayudará a triunfar en su próximo proyecto.
Suerte


----------



## Valdetronco (28 Dic 2013)

Tan difícil es hacer una copia de los 100 montaditos y evitar que el beneficio se lo lleve el listo de turno?


----------



## Gouel (29 Dic 2013)

Valdetronco dijo:


> Tan difícil es hacer una copia de los 100 montaditos y evitar que el beneficio se lo lleve el listo de turno?



Lo dificil no es hacer una copia, lo dificil es que funcione.
Hace unos años en Plaza Mayor - Malaga - abrieron un 100 Montaditos que aun existe, a cinco metros abrieron uno exactamente igual pero con otro nombre, mismos precios, mismos montaditos, otro nombre. Creo que no llego a durar ni 6 meses. Lo que hay ahora es una Sureña... y no estoy seguro de por cuanto tiempo. 
Alli lo estan petando el 100 montaditos y el Chopp. Ese ultimo si que vale la pena, caña y tapa a 1 euro. 

Yo creo que una cosa importante a tener en cuenta con este tipo de franquicias es la epoca en la que te metes. No es lo mismo un 100 montaditos hace unos años cuando lo normal era que te sablearan 2 euros por una puta caña que ahora, con ciento y la madre de locales "low-cost". La competencia es mucho mas dura, y como encima el local te lo lleven tres "inmis" mal pagados y con ninguna experiencia, y te dediques a servir cerveza aguada y sin gas... pues estas muerto.


----------



## Nico (30 Dic 2013)

En el mundo de las franquicias hay TRES situaciones:

a) Las que son *SERIAS* y tienen todo estudiado y no usan el "pelotazo" (Ej: McDonald)

b) Las que *son un PELOTAZO* pero, por razones de mercado tienen suerte y *les va bien.*

c) Las que *son un PELOTAZO* y, como tal, se forran con los incautos que ingresan a ellas para *FUNDIRSE*.


En España he visto muchas del "pelotazo"... otra cosa es que a algunas les salió bien el tiro y a otras no pero, si conocieran una franquicia "seria" advertirían la diferencia.

En las franquicias serias NO ACEPTAN a cualquier franquiciado porque, su negocio no es hacer el pelotazo con los fees. El negocio es que el franquiciado sea exitoso y, su éxito impulse el negocio global.

Otra cosa es que uno pueda hacerse "rico" con una franquicia... aquí la respuesta es *NO*.

Las "buenas y serias" están estudiadas al dedillo para dejar apenas una ganancia razonable al franquiciado y las del "pelotazo" las más de las veces lo funden sin más.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (31 Dic 2013)

Huid de las franquicias que os exprimirán como sus botes de ketchup...

Yo debo ser rarito, porque no me gusta que me vendan mierda a precio de oro. Siempre que puedo evito comer en franquicias, sobre todo si he comido mal una vez.


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (31 Dic 2013)

MisterWhite dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea. Estas diciendo todo lo contrario a lo que hay que hacer.
> 
> - La eleccion de un local es crucial. Hay que estudiarlo con detenimiento y elegir el local adecuado y en el sitio adecuado. Un mismo negocio puede triunfar si lo montas 2 calles mas arriba, o fracasar si lo montas 2 calles mas abajo.
> 
> ...



Sospecho que en Hispania por borreguismo, por h o por b, la imagen lo es todo. Si no no se explica el éxito de la cadena VIPS en Madrid. Una comida y un servicio que es una mierda de proporciones bíblicas pagado a precio de oro, que para eso te vas a cualquier otro bar. Pues oiga, no, el vips a reventar cada día. La gente es gilipollas, muy muy gilipollas.


----------



## Z4LMAN (31 Dic 2013)

XTR dijo:


> Sospecho que en Hispania por borreguismo, por h o por b, la imagen lo es todo. Si no no se explica el éxito de la cadena VIPS en Madrid. Una comida y un servicio que es una mierda de proporciones bíblicas pagado a precio de oro, que para eso te vas a cualquier otro bar. Pues oiga, no, el vips a reventar cada día. La gente es gilipollas, muy muy gilipollas.



En Madrid el numero de gilipollas por metro cuadrado supera con creces la media nacional...


----------



## garcia (2 Ene 2014)

alcorconita dijo:


> No seré yo el que defienda a esa cadena, pero una de las ventajas que pudiera tener es que los locales no necesitan salida de humos.



Es una ventaja ficticia. Sin saber casi nada del tema hostelero, un local sin salida de humos significa menos importe de entrada en instalaciones pero más costes periódicos.

Sin salida de humos se puede hacer una instalación eléctrica, pero no una de gas. Tal como está el precio Kw de electricidad es una apuesta arriesgada. 

Significa quizás que en un 100 Montaditos no se cocina? Que los productos se reciben de una cocina centralizada y se pasan en el local por el horno? 

Es una ventaja que sólo puede compensar por la imposibilidad de encontrar un local en zona premium con la salida de humos o un menor importe en el alquiler. Pero no es una ventaja si se mira a largo plazo, pues en el caso de querer cambiar la orientación (abandonando la franquicia, quizás?) la inversión no se recuperaría.


----------



## Z4LMAN (2 Ene 2014)

Cliente1millón dijo:


> Claro, no como Starbucks, por ejemplo, que sirve un café buenísimo y sin embargo no ha tenido nada de éxito. Si es que en España somos mu tontos ¿A que sí, Séneca?
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 17:10 ----------
> 
> ...



No soy de Madristain.....pero


Spoiler



igualmente te mando recuerdos para ti y tus muertos a los cuales algun dia pasare a desenterrar y con sus huesos me hare una escalera para columpiarme de los cuernos de tu padre.


----------



## Fernando.G (5 Ene 2014)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> En Madrid el numero de gilipollas por metro cuadrado supera con creces la media nacional...



El numero de jilipollas en Españistan se mide por la densidad de población por Km cuadrado indistintamente de la ciudad.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (5 Ene 2014)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> En Madrid el numero de gilipollas por metro cuadrado supera con creces la media nacional...



Tiene razón, es lo que tiene que toda la morralla provinciana de España y parte del extranjero venga a quí a trabajar. Eso nos hace estar en el top 1 de gilipollas por metro cuadrado.


----------



## Z4LMAN (5 Ene 2014)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Tiene razón, es lo que tiene que toda la morralla provinciana de España y parte del extranjero venga a quí a trabajar. Eso nos hace estar en el top 1 de gilipollas por metro cuadrado.



Al contrario,


Spoiler



esas buenas personas son la que han evitado que seais subnormales profundos sin remision.


----------



## Conejo europeo (5 Ene 2014)

reydmus dijo:


> ¿Que le impedia a tu hermano abrir un bar de montaditos con otro nombre y sin tener que pagar un pastizal por el nombrecito?



Chapeau! ¿Cómo se hace para dar las gracias a un usuario por su mensaje? Es que soy nuevo... :o


----------



## guajiro (5 Ene 2014)

Lo de VIPS es verdad... ademas solo funciona bien en Madrid.

Otra franquicia es Rodilla... fuera de Madrid no he visto demasiados.

Y Bocatta y Pans & Company? Tengo la impresion de que cada vez hay menos, no? Recuerdo hace como 10-12 años eran un autentico boom.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (5 Ene 2014)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Al contrario,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Se nota que no vive aquí.


----------



## locodelacolina (5 Ene 2014)

Mientras el empresario siga apostando por la mano de obra barata, inepta e ineficiente que nos proporciona la inmigracion no levantara cabeza el sector de la hosteleria. Eso si que barato sale un wachupino que sirve como el culo pero gana poco; el resto ya se lo da papa estado.


----------



## klenow (5 Ene 2014)

Achumfer dijo:


> Conozco a un hombre que monto un 100 montaditos.
> Como jefe hace 14h diarias, ojeras del copon, fuma mas que 3 personas juntas. Su inversion ha sido de 2 Kilos de euros, me comenta que va tirando pero hizo un doble o nada con su patrimonio. Me pregunto yo, con 2 kilos mas le valdria retirarse.



Es que son ganas de complicarse la vida. 

Con dos kilos, entras en una SICAV con un kilo y algun socio mas, metes el 80% de lo que sobra en renta fija y deuda publica con 200K euros metidos en depositos te da para retirarte en donde quieras. 

Y si quieres arriesgar patrimonio y salud, joder, no montes un bar tipo franquicia. Compra un chiringuito buen posicionado, y al menos tendras vacaciones en temporada baja. 

Un bar siempre ha sido un negocio seguro a base de dedicarle la vida... ahora requiere la misma dedicacion y encima no es seguro porque los gastos iniciales y la competencia son enormes y encima la poblacion envejece y tiene menos dinero. 

El tema de las franquicias, pues depende mucho. 

La diferencia entre un McDonals o un BurguerKing y un local "de barrio" tipo Hamburguesas Pepe es abismal. Ademas esas marcas invierten muchisimo en publicidad, en investigaciones de mercado, en nuevos productos, en logistica... y encima estan resolviendo problemas: tras las criticas de supersize me metieron mas ensaladas e informan de las propiedades nutricionales de todos sus productos, tienen estrictos protocolos de conservacion y manipulacion... 

Que ofrece una franquicia de 100 montaditos? Cual es la diferencia entre un 100 montaditos y un bar que ponga pulgas junto con la cerveza? Pues la diferencia es minima. 

Habra que ver si realmente consiguen mejores precios por volumen... pero si luego te meten un cobro del 7% sobre facturacion y encima solo les puedes comprar a ellos en la frecuencia y/o cantidad que ellos estipulen pues no veo el negocio. Los primeros franquiciados, por la novedad y el mejor precios habran hecho negocio... y ahora podran ajustar precios porque han rentabilizado la inversion. Pero todos los nuevos lo llevan claro... 

Saludos


----------



## javsmile (11 Ene 2014)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> No iba a contarlo , pero muchas veces viene bien deshaogarse un poco y contarselo a estraños...
> Siempre que sale un post en algún foro de cómo invertir dinero , todo el mundo dice : Monta un 100 montaditos , un Burguer King o un McDonalds...
> 
> No pongo en duda que las 3 franquicias son rentables , y mucha gente ha ganado mucho dinero ... pero las ultimas promociones que está haciendo restalia y la bajada de la calidad de los montaditos está haciendo que mi hermano ya me haya tenido que pedir dinero:
> ...



El otro día fuimos por primera vez a un 100 montaditos, uno de Barcelona concretamente el del CC la Maquinista, pedimos 6 bocadillos para probar y después de comerme un montadito y mi mujer medio :vomito:, nos fuimos para no volver dejándolo todo en la mesa, en restauración lo primero que un cliente quiere es calidad y para hacer cualquier montadito de esos si no se hace es porque no se quiere no porque no se pueda. Después de comer eso fuimos al KFC y hasta nos pareció buena comida.

Ni idea de cómo va una franquicia y si hay que pagar una cuota mensual al iluminati que se inventó el timo, pero creo que los únicos que se aseguran el sueldo en una franquicia son los que lo venden y los proveedores fijos que habrá para que todas sean igual.

Lo siento por tu hermano :ouch:


----------



## Resistencia (13 Ene 2014)

Tal y como son las condiciones de los trabajadores lo raro es que triunfen... si le pagas una miseria a un tío con un contrato de 3 meses lo raro es que limpie bien, se esfuerce, atienda bien...
si triunfan es porque la gente en España pones "oferta" o "solo 1€" y te compran hasta la mierda que tu mismo cagas.


----------



## bocadRillo (14 Ene 2014)

La última vez fui a un 100 montaditos fue hace un par de años. Me sirvieron un montadito de carne que estaba verde de lo pasada que estaba, menos mal que me dio por mirarlo. Devolví el montadito al mostrador y me dieron otro inmediatamente, sin rechistar, ni una disculpa, nada. Supuse que estaban acostumbrados. 

Lo que me da más rabia de todo esto es que negocios españoles como éste se vayan a la mierda sin que al que maneja el cotarro parezca importarle mucho, siempre que se lleven su parte de beneficio, mientras veo cómo florecen otros negocios infames como el VIPS, llenos de gente encantada de comer su porquería prefabricada y pagarla a un precio parecido al de cualquier restaurante español decente (o más caro: si no, id algún día a alguno de sus restaurantes "temáticos": pura bazofia disfrazada de sabor étnico).

Siento mucho lo que le ha pasado a tu hermano.


----------



## Don_Señor (14 Ene 2014)

bocadRillo dijo:


> La última vez fui a un 100 montaditos fue hace un par de años. Me sirvieron un montadito de carne que estaba verde de lo pasada que estaba, menos mal que me dio por mirarlo. Devolví el montadito al mostrador y me dieron otro inmediatamente, sin rechistar, ni una disculpa, nada. Supuse que estaban acostumbrados.



No es que los propios empleados estén acostumbrados a la mala calidad del producto, es que no les importa en absoluto tu satisfacción como cliente. El motivo es simple, sus condiciones laborales son una basura. Así que después de llevar unos cuantos días como esclavo recibiendo una miseria, ¿tú le sonreirías a los clientes? ¿Acaso te van a recompensar con un cuenco más de arroz? Pues eso


----------



## Focker (20 Ene 2014)

"Los 100 montaditos" deberían de llamarse "Los 100 bocadillitos de pan congelado". No hacen buena pinta ni en las fotos. Son malos de cojones, más si los comparas con cualquier vasco mediodecente.


----------



## Netón (21 Ene 2014)

Rebelión en 100 Montaditos: los franquiciados se unen contra las ofertas que fija la marca - elEconomista.es


Pues si, al parecer tenía que llegar este momento.


----------



## caralimon (19 Feb 2014)

Yo lo note muchisimo

Reconozco que fue la jarra a 1€ y dos horas de espera por delante a la parienta que me sente en la terraza y la pedi

La siguiente vez (pasados unos meses) volvi por alli y mi jefa partio a la visita de rigor y me fui a pedir la jarra y me dijeron que tenia que comprar un montadito que ya no vendian la jarra sola... ok uno de jamon de un euro (estaba muy bueno) pero mucho

La ultima vez fui e hice lo mismo. La cerveza como siempre el montadito era malo, el jamon no era como la otra vez, el pan no sabia bueno. Ya no he vuelto ahora me tomo un cafe y la espero viendo el futbol o paseando


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (19 Feb 2014)

Don_Señor dijo:


> No es que los propios empleados estén acostumbrados a la mala calidad del producto, es que no les importa en absoluto tu satisfacción como cliente. El motivo es simple, sus condiciones laborales son una basura. Así que después de llevar unos cuantos días como esclavo recibiendo una miseria, ¿tú le sonreirías a los clientes? ¿Acaso te van a recompensar con un cuenco más de arroz? Pues eso



Ese es el motivo que me hace dudar cuando leo a gente que afirma que los empleado de McDonalds son casi esclavos: si así fuese, no atenderían tan bien.

De todas formas, el gran problema para montar algo parecido a una franquicia es el precio: la grande siempre obtendrá un mejor trato, así que hay que compensarlo.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (19 Feb 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Ese es el motivo que me hace dudar cuando leo a gente que afirma que los empleado de McDonalds son casi esclavos: si así fuese, no atenderían tan bien.



Para que los esclavos sonrieran al massa se inventó el latigo.

Va por barrios, pero la disciplina interna de un McDonalds puede llegar a dejar a la de un stalag o un cuartel en bastante mal lugar. No tratar con el debido entusiasmo al cliente es uno de los preceptos que puede acabar con un empleado metiendo horas extras o en los puestos menos codiciados (y sí, hay diferencia). Lo digo porque lo he sufrido en carne propia.

De hecho, como incluso así era difícil conseguir que los esclavos transmitan buen rollo durante toda su jornada se introdujon hará como 5-6 años el puesto de "señorita sonriente", o sea el chico o chica que se dedica a andar sonriéndo por el establecimiento, preguntando si necesitas algo, recogiendo las bandejas, etc... en teoría tiene algunas funciones bastante ligeras pero su principal labor es "reforzar la experiencia positiva" del cliente en sala.

Hasta suelen tener uniforme diferente, más bonito. La última vez que comí en un McDonalds hasta me trajo parte del pedido a la mesa, cosa que debería ir contra los mismos principios de la empresa.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (19 Feb 2014)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Para que los esclavos sonrieran al massa se inventó el latigo.
> 
> Va por barrios, pero la disciplina interna de un McDonalds puede llegar a dejar a la de un stalag o un cuartel en bastante mal lugar. No tratar con el debido entusiasmo al cliente es uno de los preceptos que puede acabar con un empleado metiendo horas extras o en los puestos menos codiciados (y sí, hay diferencia). Lo digo porque lo he sufrido en carne propia.
> 
> ...



McDonalds es de las empresas del sector que mejor paga. Es mas, paga más (y con mayor seriedad) que cualquier restaurante "de toda la vida".

Si en la cadena están mal, en los sitios españoles han de vivir como esclavos.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (19 Feb 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> McDonalds es de las empresas del sector que mejor paga. Es mas, paga más (y con mayor seriedad) que cualquier restaurante "de toda la vida".
> 
> Si en la cadena están mal, en los sitios españoles han de vivir como esclavos.



¿Has trabajado en un McDonalds? Porque yo sí. En dos paises diferentes con una diferencia de 4 años entre experiencias. Y no, no pagaban "más". De hecho, en uno no pagaban precisamente "con mayor seriedad". Pero admito que eso dependía del propietario de la franquicia en concreto más que de la política de McDonalds co.


----------



## vayaquesi (19 Feb 2014)

Haciendo un poco de off-topic, antes los considerados "trabajo basura" eran los McDonals, Telepizza, cajero del MediaMarkt, cajero/reponedor del Carrefour o Mercadona, etcétera. Hoy en día, después de la crisis, el que trabaja en los lugares anteriormente mencionados es casi un privilegiado.

Los trabajos basuras de hoy en día son los de comercial, y eso es mucho más jodido en el sentido que hay que aparentar estar feliz para atraer a gente, además tener que aceptar muchos rechazos y malas contestaciones, todo unido a una precariedad laboral bastante grande (comisiones, contratos mercantiles, etcétera).


----------



## nora (19 Feb 2014)

klenow dijo:


> Habra que ver si realmente consiguen mejores precios por volumen... pero si luego te meten un cobro del 7% sobre facturacion y encima solo les puedes comprar a ellos en la frecuencia y/o cantidad que ellos estipulen pues no veo el negocio. Los primeros franquiciados, por la novedad y el mejor precios habran hecho negocio... y ahora podran ajustar precios porque han rentabilizado la inversion. Pero todos los nuevos lo llevan claro...
> 
> Saludos



Al menos en la bebida le puedo decir que la diferencia es brutal. Lo que le cuesta la caña al 100 montaditos es ridículo comparado con lo que le cuesta al bar Pepe.
Al final, atpc el bar Pepe frente a la franquicia que tira los precios, y atpc el franquiciado porque la franquicia se come el beneficio.


----------



## Caduki (20 Feb 2014)

Donde vivo hay varios 100 montaditos y el del centro se peta de auténticos personajes "bohemios" a las 13-14 horas que acuden en masa a la jarra a 1 eurferta y demanda en máximo esplendor,con 5 euros tienen asegurados un "puntazo" que en el sitio de al lado le sale por 10 euros o más.Ni que decir tiene que esos clientes son los que definen mejor el concepto de "fidelización".


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Feb 2014)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> ¿Has trabajado en un McDonalds? Porque yo sí. En dos paises diferentes con una diferencia de 4 años entre experiencias. Y no, no pagaban "más". De hecho, en uno no pagaban precisamente "con mayor seriedad". Pero admito que eso dependía del propietario de la franquicia en concreto más que de la política de McDonalds co.



Trabajar no, pero estuve un tiempo destinado en un Juzgado de lo Social y tramité cientos o miles de casos de locales de restauración... y ni uno sólo de MD o BK. Eso si, de supuestos "honorables locales de toda la vida", era un sinfin.


----------



## pijoprogre (20 Feb 2014)

Y a mí qué carajos me importa tu hermano.

Vete a contar tu vida a otra parte.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (20 Feb 2014)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> No iba a contarlo , pero muchas veces viene bien deshaogarse un poco y contarselo a estraños...
> Siempre que sale un post en algún foro de cómo invertir dinero , todo el mundo dice : Monta un 100 montaditos , un Burguer King o un McDonalds...
> 
> No pongo en duda que las 3 franquicias son rentables , y mucha gente ha ganado mucho dinero ... pero las ultimas promociones que está haciendo restalia y la bajada de la calidad de los montaditos está haciendo que mi hermano ya me haya tenido que pedir dinero:
> ...



no puede chulear a restalia y cagarse en darle la facturación real?

decirle: mira e vendido esto te jodesssss

y ya de la paso al estao lo mesmo


----------



## Sr. Pérez (20 Feb 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Trabajar no, pero estuve un tiempo destinado en un Juzgado de lo Social y tramité cientos o miles de casos de locales de restauración... y ni uno sólo de MD o BK. Eso si, de supuestos "honorables locales de toda la vida", era un sinfin.



O sea, que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.

Sin embargo, atribuyes alegremente la falta de pleitos de McD o BK a una alta satisfacción de sus curritos y no otros a detalles como la edad media del empleado de ambos tipos de establecimiento, su nivel sociocultural, su situación legal en el país, o, simplemente, los recursos financieros y jurídicos a disposición de uno y otro tipo de empresa.

Curioso.

Otro día te cuento cómo se solucionaron algunos contenciosos laborales en el segudo McD que tuve ocasión de conocer de primera mano. Una pista: no hizo falta llegar al juzgado. No interesaba.


----------



## Wallebot (26 Feb 2014)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Otro día te cuento cómo se solucionaron algunos contenciosos laborales en el segudo McD que tuve ocasión de conocer de primera mano. Una pista: no hizo falta llegar al juzgado. No interesaba.



Seria interesante.
Porque te encontraste con esos casos?

Yo creo que NombreSLegiion ha dado unos datos objetivos, que se pueden interpretr de varia formas.
No me parece que haya dicho nada incorrecto.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (26 Feb 2014)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> O sea, que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.
> 
> Sin embargo, atribuyes alegremente la falta de pleitos de McD o BK a una alta satisfacción de sus curritos y no otros a detalles como la edad media del empleado de ambos tipos de establecimiento,* su nivel sociocultural*, su situación legal en el país, o, simplemente, los recursos financieros y jurídicos a disposición de uno y otro tipo de empresa.
> 
> Curioso.



¿Habrá algún país del mundo que tenga mayor proporción de universitarios (estudiantes y titulados) trabajando en MacDonalds que España? Y si la edad es baja, digo yo que habrá una buena proporción de casapapis, con poco que perder en caso de despido. No creo que tus deducciones sean correctas ni justifiquen lo que dice MiNombreEsLegión.


----------



## eloy_85 (13 May 2014)

chusto dijo:


> En mi ciudad habia un McDonalds en el centro y lo cerraron. Tal vez tengamos una mayor cultura de bares que en otras zonas.



por ese mcdonald que cerró ¿cuántos abrieron?


----------



## ojete_borrado (13 May 2014)

En burbuja triunfaria el 100 mortadelas o el 100 latunes

Melonero el blog es mio y lo sabes


----------



## abiba (13 May 2014)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Acabas de joder la tarde al 80% de los emprendedores wannabe apañoles.



para desgracia de este país las opciones de montar algo distinto a un puto 100 montaditos son mínimas. Prueba a montar una empresa y luego lo cascas. De verdad, para llorar.


----------



## home_75 (13 May 2014)

Yo me inclino más por montar algo parecido al 100 montaditos.

Lo primero es buscar un local lo mejor posicionado que se pueda según presupuesto y en base a unos criterios de selección previamente estudiados. Es decir, que no es buscar un local de x metros cuadrados y ya está . Hay que buscar un local de X metros, donde no sea difícil aparcar a menos de 100m del local, que esté en una zona típica de ocio, evidentemente en una zona de paso, etc, etc, etc, etc.

Una vez encontrado el local te vas a un 100 montaditos por poner un ejemplo y te fijas en la disposición de la barra, el mobiliario, tipo de iluminación (muy importante), colores, estilos, vestuario del personal, etc, etc, etc y montas el local en base a esos criterios estéticos, que no copies, ya que lo importante es que te diferencies y no seas un clon lowcost, que eso no vende.

Después ajusta tus precios a una empresa que lleve muchos años en el sector y que sabe cuales son los márgenes y a como tiene que poner de precio una consumición, para hacer el máximo de caja.

Le pones un nombre llamativo, de esos que no se olvidan con facilidad, para que el boca a boca funcione en base a un nombre de marca y no un local que está en nosequé calle.

Y si tienes el precio correcto, la calidad aceptable, está en un lugar de paso, orientado a un público de determinada edad y con determinados recursos económicos, al final el negocio 100% funcionará.

También es imprescindible sobre todo al principio que busques la opinión del cliente, con pequeños folletos de encuesta, para que si muchos clientes se quejan de lo mismo, lo intentes arreglar, ya que como un negocio coja fama de X, después no podrá arreglar ese X con tanta facilidad.

Por supuesto las recetas de los productos que vendas, se tendrán que ajustar a los gustos de la mayoría de tus clientes.

Ya lo he mencionado, pero la clave es que tu oferta se ajuste a un importe medio por clientes, que en el caso de un burriking puede rondar entre 6 y 10, al igual que en el caso de un 100 montaditos, donde el importe por comensal vendría a ser por persona de unos 6 a 10€ de media por poner un ejemplo. Ya que a la gente que va a esos locales, por lo general van por que no tienen mucha pasta y gastarse 6, 7, 8 o 10€ no les resulta algo difícil de afrontar para un fin de semana o una tarde de charla con los amigos.


----------



## Lombroso (14 May 2014)

Yo creo que el principal problema de esta franquicia es que es una idea de negocio caduca (para el franquiciado, claro). 
Yo solía ir con los colegas todos los viernes por la tarde a 100 montaditos de un centro comercial de mi ciudad. Desde hace un par de años atrás ha habido una disminución de asistencia de clientes considerable hasta el punto de que este pasado invierno el local estaba casi desierto. Para empezar te hacen sentarte en unas sillas incómodas del copón (cuestión de marketing para que zampes, te levantes y se siente otro a desembuchar la pasta), te tienes que levantar a por la comida y si te paras a mirar el precio es un atraco. Una jarra de cerveza 1,50, un montadito, a no ser que te lo hagas de algo muy básico, 1,20 o 1,50 más. Si te pides dos montaditos y una birra te sale por casi 5 euros, con esos 5 euros te da para ir a un bar a beberte 3 birras con sus correspondientes tapitas caseras que te traen a la mesa. La gente puede ir algún día y "picar" pero a la larga se da cuenta de que los asientos son una mierda, tienes la incomodidad de apuntar la comida, ir a la barra a pagar y luego levantarte a recogerla, y además el tema de la pasta. En resumen, te cansas de ir a esos sitios y, como ha dicho alguno, al final todos lo que van son chavales de 16 años que con 1 jarra y un montadito de euro pasan toda la tarde ocupando mesa. 
Hace tiempo pensé en montar una franquicia sin plantearme de qué tipo pero con el tiempo decidí que si me arruino al menos que sea por deméritos propios y sin haber hecho rico a nadie a mi costa.


----------



## suncloud (25 Sep 2017)

100 montaditos? Una vez tuve la desgracia de entrar en uno de ellos. Simplemente decir que Nunca mais. O eres estudiante o lumpen, de lo contrario no tiene sentido alguno. Y yo creo que para estudiantes hay mejores opciones e incluso más baratas, al menos donde yo vivo. Ergo, lumpen irá a 100 montaditos.


----------



## Mineroblanco (25 Sep 2017)

Los contratos de franquicia CASI SIEMPRE SON RUINOSOS PARA EL FRANQUICIADO. ¿Que la tele no lo dice? No te extrañe. ¡Comprometerse a pagar el 7% del importe de las ventas! Eso es una idiotez.


----------



## eltonelero (25 Sep 2017)

100 montaditos tuvo su boom cuando el rollo del tapeo empezó a coger fuerza de nuevo entre la juventud a mediados de los 2000s

Lo que pasa que con el paso de los años sitios de tapeos de calidad y de todo tipo de ambientes y colores han crecido como las setas y la diferencia de precios no es tan brutal cuando no igual pero con mucha mas calidad.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Sep 2017)

Me he quedado de piedra con el caso que mencionaba un forero de montar un montaditos con 2MM€ y estar perdiendo dinero.

Cartera diversificada de acciones y a cobrar dividendo. A 3 o 4 % de media son entre 60 y 80k al año+ revalorización de la cartera subyacente+ diversificación del riesgo, etc.

Si te apetece currar de algo, te montas algo low cost para mantenerte ocupado, o prestas un servicio, o trabajas para otro, que solo con las rentas que recibes vas a vivir como un marqués.

De verdad que no entiendo a la gente que tiene esas cantidades de dinero y se lo juegan todo a una sola carta, y encima una franquicia, que si de algo estás seguro,es de que nunca te vas a hacer realmente rico.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Sep 2017)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Me he quedado de piedra con el caso que mencionaba un forero de montar un montaditos con 2MM€ y estar perdiendo dinero.
> 
> Cartera diversificada de acciones y a cobrar dividendo. A 3 o 4 % de media son entre 60 y 80k al año+ revalorización de la cartera subyacente+ diversificación del riesgo, etc.
> 
> ...



No tienen esas cantidades de dinero. Tienen los avales para un crédito de esas cantidades de dinero y la ilusión de tener un autoempleo.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (29 Sep 2017)

indenaiks dijo:


> No tienen esas cantidades de dinero. Tienen los avales para un crédito de esas cantidades de dinero y la ilusión de tener un autoempleo.



Bueno yo entiendo que tenia el dinero, pero si no lo tienen, y tan solo tienen los avales, pues igualmente me parece una puta locura jugarse semejante patrimonio con una idea tan peregrina.

Lo del autoempleo si puede ser, una especie de ilusión que causa "bienestar".

Pero puestos a arriesgar semejantes cantidades, creo yo que mejor en casi cualquier otra cosa. Hasta en comprar 20 pisos de 100k para luego alquilar y autoemplearse como "casero/fontanero/mantenimiento/loquehagafalta"


----------



## damnit (30 Sep 2017)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Bueno yo entiendo que tenia el dinero, pero si no lo tienen, y tan solo tienen los avales, pues igualmente me parece una puta locura jugarse semejante patrimonio con una idea tan peregrina.
> 
> Lo del autoempleo si puede ser, una especie de ilusión que causa "bienestar".
> 
> Pero puestos a arriesgar semejantes cantidades, creo yo que mejor en casi cualquier otra cosa. Hasta en comprar 20 pisos de 100k para luego alquilar y autoemplearse como "casero/fontanero/mantenimiento/loquehagafalta"



Bueno, es que esa gente es la de "yo quiero ser mi propio jefe" sin tener ni puta idea de lo que hacen, y claro, luego pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## nikkei (30 Sep 2017)

Fui un día y era una mierda la comida. Realmente malísima. Y los veo siempre llenos. Y no me pareció especialmente barato, normal como todos. Pero esos sitios infectos de comida tóxica no merecen la pena ni aunque te lo regalen.

¿Por qué va tanta gente?


----------



## fayser (30 Sep 2017)

chusto dijo:


> En mi ciudad habia un McDonalds en el centro y lo cerraron. Tal vez tengamos una mayor cultura de bares que en otras zonas.



En Cádiz abrieron un Cañas y Tapas... y cerró.

Y es que allí nadie entendía qué cojones era eso de cobrarte 2,20 € por una cerveza y una tapa, ni mucho menos la mierda de raciones precocinadas que te ponían allí.

En Madrid, como no tenemos ni puta idea, pues triunfa.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2017 at 20:57 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Un sitio de toda la vida de perritos y gofres, al lado mismo de la puerta del sol, pagaba 6000 euros, perdón, 1 millón de pesetas, porque hablo de los 90, por un local donde la parte "visible" apenas tendría 20m2.



El asunto sigue caro... 18.000 € al mes un local por la zona:

Alquiler de local en Sol, Madrid


----------



## bullish consensus (1 Oct 2017)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Me he quedado de piedra con el caso que mencionaba un forero de montar un montaditos con 2MM€ y estar perdiendo dinero.
> 
> Cartera diversificada de acciones y a cobrar dividendo. A 3 o 4 % de media son entre 60 y 80k al año+ revalorización de la cartera subyacente+ diversificación del riesgo, etc.
> 
> ...



detrás de cuantos yates puedes hacer esquí acuático?
a muchos les falla la neurona teniendolo todo. conocí un tipo que le toco la lotería, muchos millones en pesetas, como el tio era camionero monto una empresa de camiones y compro muchos, practicamente lo invirtió todo en camiones, ahi fue cuando descubrio que una cosa es ser camionero y otra dirigir una empresa, la lección le salió cara porque vino la crisis y palmo y palmo dinero hasta volver detrás del volante.


----------



## bullish consensus (1 Oct 2017)

Rajulin dijo:


> Pues los 100 montaditos empezaron sin franquicia, y fijate como les ha ido dando calidad a buen precio.
> 
> Hoy en día es dificil encontrar restaurantes que ofrezcan calidad. Algunos hay y hay que resevar mesa.




me parece que tu no has ido a un restaurante bueno en tu vida. (sin acritud)


----------



## notorius.burbujo (1 Oct 2017)

reydmus dijo:


> ¿Que le impedia a tu hermano abrir un bar de montaditos con otro nombre y sin tener que pagar un pastizal por el nombrecito?



Nunca he entendido porque la gente no hace eso. ¿Porque no pillan la idea de una cadena de éxito, y la copian, o la adaptan? 

Me hace gracia ver bares nuevos, que seguramente respondan mucho a la personalidad del emprendedor, pero no entra NI DIOS. Al tiempo tienen que cerrar. Ves al pobre hombre motivado intentando hablar con los clientes para obtener información sobre sus gustos, cosas que leen en libros y en cursos, pero no vuelves a ir. 

¿Podría alguien del sector darme una explicación a esto? Porque abrir un sitio con tus ideas de mierda, que no sabes si funcionan o no, pero casi seguro que no, ni tienes capital para I+D, cuando ves negocios que lo están petando y han invertido un pastón en investigar mercados !!!!!


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (1 Oct 2017)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Nunca he entendido porque la gente no hace eso. ¿Porque no pillan la idea de una cadena de éxito, y la copian?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Podría alguien del sector darme una explicación a esto? Porque abrir un sitio con tus ideas de mierda, que no sabes si funcionan o no, pero casi seguro que no, cuando ves negocios que lo están petando y han invertido un pastón en investigar mercados !!!!!





Básicamente porque la franquiciadora te “hace” el estudio de mercado, te monta el local, te proporciona los distribuidores y te forma a los empleados.
Vamos, que pones la pasta y te “olvidas”. Luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Forchetto (1 Oct 2017)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Nunca he entendido porque la gente no hace eso. ¿Porque no pillan la idea de una cadena de éxito, y la copian, o la adaptan?



Los Chinos lo hacen sin ruborizarse:


----------



## yukito (1 Oct 2017)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Los contratos de franquicia CASI SIEMPRE SON RUINOSOS PARA EL FRANQUICIADO. ¿Que la tele no lo dice? No te extrañe. ¡Comprometerse a pagar el 7% del importe de las ventas! Eso es una idiotez.



Eso no quita que puedas recibir propinas, eso no sería venta. Aunke bueno venta sería todo lo que entra en caja. Seguramente habria que tenerlo en negro. En la tipica cubelete de metal.


----------



## sada (3 Oct 2017)

el foro falla más que 1 escopeta de feria, todos los días igual venga error error cuando quieres entrar en un tema


----------



## tododelreves (3 Oct 2017)

Jia Li dijo:


> Yo creo que la única forma de crecer es empezar de cero y no casarte con nadie.
> 
> Un cien montaditos de mi ciudad tiene prácticamente a toda la plantilla pleiteando, les tenían con contratos de 20h trabajando más de 40 semanales.
> 
> ...



Es que ese chaval que conoces es un gilipollas. Yo si le meto 100.000€ de reforma a un local es por 15 años de alquiler y a un precio cerrado. Si no les gusta que les reforme el local otro.


----------



## Entrambos mares (6 Oct 2017)

Yo miré hace dos años una franquicia que tenía una ventaja para mí; era mi negocio pero bien organizado. Cuando vi las cifras de ingreso me dio la risa floja; era totalmente ilusorio aplicar ese modelo en mi ciudad; ni en la que estaba el origen de la franquicia tampoco! Más los cánones de entrada y royalties, inviable. Si hubiera tenido dinero la hubiera cogido por dos motivos; porque formaban a la plantilla (algo que es complicado hacer de entrada tú si es una franquicia "no tienda" y porque una vez probado el modelo, me hubiera dado de baja y lo hubiera mantenido a mi nombre. Es una práctica para pequeños franquiciadores; copiar y deshacer contrato. 

Mientras tanto.. mi experiencia es que sólo empezando de cero y pagando los errores con dinero se arranca. Luego... que hagas ilegal todo lo que puedas, pasado ese tiempo. Y tercero... que las plantilals no te llevan el negocio si no vienen ya formadas, y además son de esa pasta. El resto de gente, viene de paso y hace más mal que bien.


----------

